# Tumblr



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've just signed up for Tumblr because all the cool kids are using it (*may not be fact) 

Are there any Tumblr users out there who I can follow?

This is me: http://pippadacosta.tumblr.com


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

My Tumblr is so bereft of any activity that I'm too ashamed to mention it here.


----------



## saf (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't know. Maybe I'm getting old... 

I was in college when Myspace & FB came out (the old school days when you still needed a .edu email to register and my kid sister couldn't make an account and see all my stuff).

I was at the perfect age for the social network start, and I still don't get tumblr...

I go on it sometimes, and find funny gifs and stuff. But all it seems to be is a...well.. I'm new to the kboards so I don't know the decorum enough to post the most accurate word for it. Let's just say the first part of the word is circle...

All it seems to be is members reposting images/words other members posted, while the rest of the members like it. You'll see a picture, it's been reposted from 8 different users before you saw it, and liked by 28. And the content is barely ever original content! It's a funny gif from a tv show episode that week, or a quote the poster didn't say, just happened to like. 

I don't get it. Like I said, maybe I'm just getting too old for social networking lol.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Here's mine. I have my own domain name and use it just like a website (like what people do with Wordpress).

I love it. I follow so many amazing artists on there. I have a secondary Tumblr meant for a game I play, which is linked to my main one.

If you're going to use Tumblr, be sure to download XKit. It will make your experience so much better.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Tumblr is a beautiful thing. It takes some getting used to... http://genedoucette.tumblr.com/


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

It really is gorgeous. I love fantasy artwork and can see me spending far too much time browsing the stunning images. I know of a few bestselling trad authors who use it and it seems to work well for them. Like any social network, it's trial & error.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm on Tumblr!

http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/

I enjoy it. I get more interaction on Facebook, but I have gotten sales and fans on Tumblr. Also, since I write about Loki, it's pretty easy for me to find content to reblog there.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

C. Gockel said:


> I'm on Tumblr!
> 
> http://ibringthefireodin.tumblr.com/
> 
> I enjoy it. I get more interaction on Facebook, but I have gotten sales and fans on Tumblr. Also, since I write about Loki, it's pretty easy for me to find content to reblog there.


Very nice site.


----------



## Eldritch Black (May 1, 2013)

I enjoy Tumblr the most out of all the social media platforms. I probably don't use it nearly as much as I should, but it's easily the most fun for browsing and finding related images and art to share within my genre.

I just followed everyone on this thread, and here's mine if of interest:
http://eldritchblack.tumblr.com


----------



## T.C. Beckett (Aug 12, 2013)

I've got one, although it's mostly for writing stuff as opposed to my personal one.

http://tcbeckett.tumblr.com/


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

Yo. http://www.minaminokyoko.tumblr.com

I mainly reblog Castle, Sleepy Hollow (guilty pleasure show, trust me), Agents of SHIELD, any exceptionally gorgeous or funny celebrity related things (mostly Marvel Universe actors), Batman related stuff, writing humor, and just plain funny things. Tumblr is the best worst thing that's ever happened to me. I'm addicted, but I acknowledge that it has quite a dark, unpleasant side sometimes. Blog carefully, friends.


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

The fanbase we're targeting is active on Tumblr, so to kill two birds with one stone, our website IS our Tumblr. Our url is www.colbertfanguide.com but it points to http://bearsandballs.tumblr.com.

At first glance, it looks like a normal static website. But it has full Tumblr functionality, so we're able to follow people and post things (even though you can't see that on the front page). A part of our promo strategy is to create Tumblr-friendly content (gif sets, etc) and include the link to our book in the posts (with our affiliate code, naturally). We'll be starting that shortly.

For those curious, we used a paid Tumblr theme called Flat in order to achieve this.


----------



## N R Hairston (Oct 5, 2014)

I love Tumblr. You get all the latest news and inside scoops for whatever happens to be you favorite thing at the moment.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

DaCosta, I love that promo image you have up!

I'm on Tumblr here - http://terahedun.tumblr.com/

CGockel I thought I was already following you! Oops, major error fixed.


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm slowly getting back into using mine (which is why it's still mainly populated with posts from my old website more than anything else), but it's http://tiffanycherney.tumblr.com/.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Wansit said:


> DaCosta, I love that promo image you have up!
> 
> I'm on Tumblr here - http://terahedun.tumblr.com/
> 
> CGockel I thought I was already following you! Oops, major error fixed.


Thank you; it's from a book cover (due out next year)

I've got some tweaking to do to my theme to make sure I get it looking professional, but I'm having a ball poking around Tumblr. Thanks for all that have followed so far. I've followed you back


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I signed up for tumblr a while back and then forgot all about it. Oops.


----------



## kyokominamino (Jan 23, 2014)

sharjo said:


> The fanbase we're targeting is active on Tumblr, so to kill two birds with one stone, our website IS our Tumblr. Our url is www.colbertfanguide.com but it points to http://bearsandballs.tumblr.com.
> 
> At first glance, it looks like a normal static website. But it has full Tumblr functionality, so we're able to follow people and post things (even though you can't see that on the front page). A part of our promo strategy is to create Tumblr-friendly content (gif sets, etc) and include the link to our book in the posts (with our affiliate code, naturally). We'll be starting that shortly.
> 
> For those curious, we used a paid Tumblr theme called Flat in order to achieve this.


Colbert Nation FTW.


----------



## sharjo (May 14, 2014)

kyokominamino said:


> Colbert Nation FTW.


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know how to get followers on tumblr?

I've followed quite a lot of people but not had many return follows.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got a Tumblr but I never use it. I'm in my mid-20s, but I simply don't understand the point of the network or how to use it properly. In my experience, I've seen more nonsense and adult media on there than I would normally want to. It seems like a useless site.



sharjo said:


> For those curious, we used a paid Tumblr theme called Flat in order to achieve this.


Thank you for supporting Envato authors!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm quite active there: http://nathalieaynie.tumblr.com/ and reblog a lot. Try not to get too overwhelmed. 
Warning: not much about writing, lots of everything else. Fandom inside.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> I'm quite active there: http://nathalieaynie.tumblr.com/ and reblog a lot. Try not to get too overwhelmed.
> Warning: not much about writing, lots of everything else. Fandom inside.


Sounds like my Tumblr. Followed.


----------



## Krazykiwi (Oct 7, 2013)

You don't really get follows on tumblr from following people, you pick them up primarily from posting content, well tagged. There's a lot of people who follow specific tags, looking for good content, and reblog it, functioning like contente aggregators. Those reblogs are where the followers tend to come from - if people see you saying interesting things in their feeds via reblogs, they will follow you directly to see more of it. 

There's not really a reciprocal "you followed me, so I must follow you" culture on Tumblr, so following people in itself isn't going to build and audience. That said, the second best way is reblogging, and *commenting* with your reblog. Unless it's cat gifs. Those you can just reblog, they speak for themselves   Why this works, even if you don't have an audience following you yet: When you reblog on tumblr, any comment you add to your repost goes straight into the comment thread of the original poster (and, by the way, anyone else who reblogs it after you also sees that). That's also why the reciprocal follows don't tend to work, there's not really any need.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm hooked on Tumblr. For a while I abandoned my website blog entirely in favor of Tumblr, but now I just crosspost to both. Although on Tumblr I also post some comics and Doctor Who stuff that wouldn't quite fit on my web site.

http://btolsen.tumblr.com/


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Eldritch Black said:


> I enjoy Tumblr the most out of all the social media platforms. I probably don't use it nearly as much as I should, but it's easily the most fun for browsing and finding related images and art to share within my genre.
> 
> I just followed everyone on this thread, and here's mine if of interest:
> http://eldritchblack.tumblr.com


Now that's awesome! I *think* I have a Tumblr account, but never use it. I'm more of a Blogger gal, but know that a lot of authors/artists use Tumblr instead of a regular website. I don't suppose it could hurt to have another place online to spread our awesomeness around, huh?


----------



## JenEllision (Jan 13, 2014)

Think I followed all of you! I love tumblr, but I'm first to admit I'm not "good" at it. I'm all about the reblog. Mine's here: http://jenellision.tumblr.com


----------



## Weibart (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's mine. I'm an animator / comic book artist, so I enjoy posting my own artwork on Tumblr as well as reblogging and sharing other artists' work. There's an endless amount of inspiring artwork on Tumblr, let alone all the interesting and thoughtful writing to read through. I really enjoy using Tumblr to help spread the word about other authors' work, but I don't use it nearly as often as I use Twitter for that purpose.

I've classified Tumblr (and Instagram), for my own purposes, as a place to post 'Behind The Scenes' material and works-in-progress of my artwork and animations. I'd save my blog for more detailed, in-depth posts about what I'm working on. I'm building up a pile of artwork from my graphic novel to post there such as character designs, concept art, etc. and look forward to learning more about how to better utilize Tumblr.

As far as marketing goes, there's a ton of very clever and inspiring GIF's from different brands (TV Series, Movies, etc.) that I bookmark and file away to help guide how to design my own GIF's to promote my work. As an animator, I'm very inspired by viewing those GIF's and seeing all the clever ways they're used to promote properties and how indies can take the same approach.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

My daughter gets all of her "news" on Tumblr. Seriously. Instead of watching any tv. So basically the world could be falling apart but if it wasn't on Tumblr she'd figure it wasn't important.  

So methinks it's a great place to be if you write YA. 


Headin' over there now....


----------



## Scila (Apr 13, 2014)

Weibart said:


> Here's mine. I'm an animator / comic book artist, so I enjoy posting my own artwork on Tumblr as well as reblogging and sharing other artists' work. There's an endless amount of inspiring artwork on Tumblr, let alone all the interesting and thoughtful writing to read through. I really enjoy using Tumblr to help spread the word about other authors' work, but I don't use it nearly as often as I use Twitter for that purpose.


Oh, I love art tumblrs, I followed yours 

I used to post my drawings there, but for sometime I've been struggling to find material. It's not like I have the time to do fandom gifs, and blogging about personal stuff is just not my style. So, I'm sticking with reblogs of fandom related things for now. I also follow a lot of writing-related tumblrs, that are rich with tips and articles on diversity and how to approach tropes and cliches. They are really helpful, and there's the back and forward between posters that can open interesting discussions.

Anyway, here's mine.


----------

